# Sergio Ramos: le offerte di PSG e Juve



## admin (3 Novembre 2020)

Secondo quanto riportato da El Chiringuito, su Sergio Ramos, in scadenza di contratto, ci sono PSG e Juve. Entrambi i club sono pronti ad offrire al difensore uno stipendio da 12 mln di euro. Lui vorrebbe restare a Madrid, ma se verrà trovato l'accordo, le alternative ci sono già.


----------



## Davidoff (3 Novembre 2020)

I ladri fanno prima a comprarsi tutto il Real con la sala trofei, almeno vedono da vicino la loro ossessione.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (3 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da El Chiringuito, su Sergio Ramos, in scadenza di contratto, ci sono PSG e Juve. Entrambi i club sono pronti ad offrire al difensore uno stipendio da 12 mln di euro. Lui vorrebbe restare a Madrid, ma se verrà trovato l'accordo, le alternative ci sono già.



Scrivevo giusto ieri che questa trattativa neanche nei sogni può avvenire per noi, secondo alcuni invece basterebbe vendere romagnoli e con i soldi ricavati si paga lo stipendio a Ramos, e si lui correrebbe subito in questo milan mentre tutte le altre potenze calcistiche stanno a guardare..


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Scrivevo giusto ieri che questa trattativa neanche nei sogni può avvenire per noi, secondo alcuni invece basterebbe vendere romagnoli e con i soldi ricavati si paga lo stipendio a Ramos, e si lui correrebbe subito in questo milan mentre tutte le altre potenze calcistiche stanno a guardare..



Tutti corrono, basta pagarli. Vedi Bonucci e Higuain, arrivati in un Milan ben peggiore di questo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Novembre 2020)

i ladri sarà meglio che pensino a non fallire date le premesse stagionali.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da El Chiringuito, su Sergio Ramos, in scadenza di contratto, ci sono PSG e Juve. Entrambi i club sono pronti ad offrire al difensore uno stipendio da 12 mln di euro. Lui vorrebbe restare a Madrid, ma se verrà trovato l'accordo, le alternative ci sono già.



Non me lo vedo Ramos alla Juve onestamente..credo invece sia orientato alla Premier, dove con lo UTD aveva raggiunto un accordo già qualche anno fa..
Ovviamente noi certi stipendi non li possiamo offrire, ma certo se per qualche oscura ragione accettasse 8 milioni da noi, sarebbe da fare a occhi chiusi, a costo di cedere un big (appunto romagnoli) per finanziarlo..

Ovvio che adesso non va presa la via dei vecchi, ma Ramos ha "solo" 34 anni ed è ancora un giocatore di livello assoluto..ma quello che porterebbe come mentalità nel gruppo è incalcolabile: parliamo di uno che in carriera ha vinto 4 CL e 4 Mondiali per club oltre a 2 Europei e un mondiale con la nazionale..

Non ce ne sono altri in giro così oggi


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (3 Novembre 2020)

Siamo seri, questa e sui livelli di modric/messi all'inter, che pensassero alla priorità sulla fascia destra per centrare l'obbiettivo champions in tutta sicurezza, qui si parla già di scudetto, si già da x scontato di arrivare tra le prime quattro, e poi escono ste' caxxate da bar..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da El Chiringuito, su Sergio Ramos, in scadenza di contratto, ci sono PSG e Juve. Entrambi i club sono pronti ad offrire al difensore uno stipendio da 12 mln di euro. Lui vorrebbe restare a Madrid, ma se verrà trovato l'accordo, le alternative ci sono già.



Con la Juve ce la giochiamo, col PSG probabilmente no. 

Comunque,non mi piace essere ripetitivo, ma non capisco perché non ci si informi per Boateng.


----------

